# Steelhead on the fly



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Went out yesterday for a bit and ended up running into a buddy. He had a fly rod and offered to let me use it and teach me how to cast. 

After ten minutes or so I was starting to get the hang of it (or at least get the fly with a yard of where I was aiming). Then suddenly it was fish on! 

The only problem was, I was so focused on casting, mending and stripping the line properly that I didn't put any thought towards what to do if I hooked up. 

I didn't have to worry though, after about 15 seconds of adrenaline, excitement and frantic advice, the fish jumped up, spit the hook out and said "maybe next time rookie! "

The fish might not have been hooked solid, but I sure am. Going to have to look into a fly setup for next fall! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

That's about the way I reacted the first time I had a steelhead hook up on my fly rod. It happened fast, took out a bunch of line and spit the hook mid jump before I knew what happened.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Try swinging streamer flies...you will love the strikes and the fish is hooked up directly, assuming you don't pull it out of its mouth.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Socom said:


> Went out yesterday for a bit and ended up running into a buddy. He had a fly rod and offered to let me use it and teach me how to cast.
> 
> The fish might not have been hooked solid, but I sure am. Going to have to look into a fly setup for next fall!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Welcome to the fly fisher world and Congrats on hooking your first on the fly. This is the perfect time to pick up a flyrod, you'll have all summer to learn the ropes before the Chromers come back in the Fall. When you start looking for a rod I'd recommend going to a good Fly Fishing shop like CRO in Chagrin Falls and try casting different rods until you find one you really like. Some guys like fast action style rods and some like the more traditional slower action rods, I like slower rods myself. Check out something like a 10 ft 7 wgt, it's the most popular set up here on Steelhead Alley. I use an Orvis Clearwater 10 ft 7 wgt and absolutely love if for steelhead. It comes with a 25 year no fault warranty, if it breaks they'll repair or replace it for only $25. 

Get your rod and a selection of fly's and some poppers and hit the rivers looking for anything that'll bite, bass, rock bass, gills, crappies, carp, suckers even cat's. They're all a lot of fun on the fly. By Fall you'll be ready to do battle with the Chrome bullets when they come back to the rivers from the Lake. Have fun.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. Can't wait for the fall! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Ill second chagrin river outfitters. Dan and pete are incredibly helpful and willing to work with you to ensure your satisfaction. As long as they are around, they will have all my rod/reel business

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

I would recommend a 7wt 10 footer as well for steelhead alley in ohio. The scott a4 is a hell of a rod for the price (just shy of 400). Any reel with a sealed drag and largish arbor will be fine. The guys at the fly shop will match it up for you. As far as an all purpose line, I love the scientific angler gpx textured alot. Can turn over up to 10 ft of t11 with a little effort, and indicator rigs with no problem

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

While I really like the Orvis Clearwater outfits they do offer a combo that's a bit more reasonably priced. Check out the link below. It isn't covered with a life time warranty but is still a nice rig for under $200, rod. reel, line, backing and even a leader.

http://www.orvis.com/store/product_...d=758&group_id=759&cat_id=5978&subcat_id=7309


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Check out the Cabela's RLS combo. $160 for a rod, reel, line and carry case.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Does Cortland make any good fly rods? Reason I ask is I had a really good experience with their customer service on a spinning rod for steelhead 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Checkout this link for Cortland fly rod.
http://www.fishusa.com/Product/Cortland-333-Pro-Fly-Fishing-Outfits

Only has a 1 year warranty but if you like Cortland......

Hope this helps.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks. I'm not too concerned about warrantees. Usually of it breaks for me, it's not something that would be covered anyway. Ex driving over it, car door etc

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

My buddy had an older Cabela's rod which snapped when he was trying to remove the ice from his guides. While in Columbus I took it back and got a replacement with no questions asked. If I remember correctly he has an LST and since they no longer make that model, they exchanged it for an LSI. 
Now that's a warranty. I'm going to be up the stream without a paddle if I ever break my Orvis Hydros as they no longer make that model. Might be a good reason to get a Helios


----------

